# headliner cleanup



## blaizin1020 (May 5, 2019)

So, i made the stupid mistake of leaving a couple of soda cans in my car and with the heat they exploded. my headliner now looks like a fu**ing murder scene and i was really hoping someone could give me some tips on what to use to get the stains out. everything else can be cleaned but with the color of the headliner i'm worried my car will never be the same lol. thanks for any help.


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

If you can find it, marine carpet and vinyl cleaner is amazing. Just get a nice bristle brush and scrub, then you pull the soap with water and a rag. Super simple and extremely effective. My kids **** the back seat armrest with two pouches of honey mustard from McDonald’s, and I didn’t find out for two weeks and it was all crusty and gross. That stuff cleaned it on the first go around. It’s really good for pontoon and boat carpets too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaizin1020 (May 5, 2019)

Scrubbydo1 said:


> If you can find it, marine carpet and vinyl cleaner is amazing. Just get a nice bristle brush and scrub, then you pull the soap with water and a rag. Super simple and extremely effective. My kids **** the back seat armrest with two pouches of honey mustard from McDonald’s, and I didn’t find out for two weeks and it was all crusty and gross. That stuff cleaned it on the first go around. It’s really good for pontoon and boat carpets too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks, will be sure to try that


----------

